# I'm A Newb Again



## big_limits (Sep 23, 2011)

So I dug out the brand new D2G my wife got as a replacement forever ago...

Ive been rooted on my Fascinate since the Eclair days so I get it. What I don't get is Motorola's militant stance on making life hell for root users. After lots of reading I think I'm good to go. The phone is still on froyo (I wanna say it's 2.4.330?). In all this reading I still can't seem to come to a clear conclusion on where to go from here. Z4root? I have no service on phone so is there a file to side load it? Or are there better options? Any help would be appreciated. Even a link to some solid info would help

Thanks


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

most running 2.3.3/4.5.608
beware of 2.3.4/4.5.629 if you want to root because there is no known root method and SBF back brick phones

update.zip
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/6879-offline-update-45608a956-droid-2-global/

sbf
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/14713-gingerbread-full-sbf-45608/ 
Sent from my DROID X2 using RootzWiki


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

z4 root is fine for 2.4.33
4.5.608 you need petes root tool
http://www.psouza4.com/Bionic/
and droid 2 bootstrap to use clockworkmod recovery

Sent from my DROID X2 using RootzWiki


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

2.4.33 & 4.5.608 are system versions 
and can be found in settings/ about phone

Sent from my DROID X2 using RootzWiki


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

cm9 d2g is getting really good
and miui ics is good and stable
both need 4.5.608 to flash
http://rootzwiki.com/forum/76-droid-2-global-development/

Sent from my DROID X2 using RootzWiki


----------



## big_limits (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks rooted, strapped and dl cm7 now. just need something on it b4 i activate. thanks


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

fyi offical cm7 is froyo

Sent from my DROID X2 using RootzWiki


----------



## big_limits (Sep 23, 2011)

Had a pucker moment then relaxed... forgot to wipe phone b4 flashing and bootlooped. remembered most stock recoveries u can wipe there and viola.

@themib... you mean gb right ? showing 2.3.7

1 more question?? I shouldn't need bootstrap anymore with rom manager installed correct?


----------



## ben7337 (Jul 4, 2011)

big_limits said:


> Had a pucker moment then relaxed... forgot to wipe phone b4 flashing and bootlooped. remembered most stock recoveries u can wipe there and viola.
> 
> @themib... you mean gb right ? showing 2.3.7
> 
> 1 more question?? I shouldn't need bootstrap anymore with rom manager installed correct?


Correct bootstrap becomes useless, just using it in the beginning before flashing the updated clockworkrecoverymod is necessary for it to flash properly, at least that is how my past experience was.

As for froyo/gb on cm7, the official cm7 that you can download from cyanogenmod themselves is based on froyo, not gingerbread. Before gingerbread was available on our phones we had a froyo based cm7 build. cyanogenmod may have updated this however, but if you want to run cm7 I suggest getting the 3/20 build from the thread on here.


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

big_limits said:


> Had a pucker moment then relaxed... forgot to wipe phone b4 flashing and bootlooped. remembered most stock recoveries u can wipe there and viola.
> 
> @themib... you mean gb right ? showing 2.3.7
> 
> 1 more question?? I shouldn't need bootstrap anymore with rom manager installed correct?


don't need bootstrap or rom manager with many custom roms boot to cwm option is build in
don't recommend rom manager doesn't always work right with D2G 
you must have flash non official cm7, that's good, just was a heads up


----------



## big_limits (Sep 23, 2011)

Awesome. Fled gummy and flashed. Now stuck at splash screen


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

try wiping data
some roms take a while to boot first time

Sent from my DROID X2 using RootzWiki


----------



## big_limits (Sep 23, 2011)

I was coming from cm7. I have e feeling I skipped a step (or 2)


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

like install 4.5.608 first


----------



## big_limits (Sep 23, 2011)

I have rsd lite v4.6 is that cool to push 2.4.330

nevermind got 4.9 going


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

should be fine, I've never used less than 4.8
should just update to RSD Lite 5.6
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1348587


----------



## big_limits (Sep 23, 2011)

is there a way to skip the activation step?
oh and thanks for the replies. soooo different than my samsung phones(well maybe just a little bit)

NM...got it. I'll shut up now


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

yes, start top left, tap screen corners clockwise, then tap android guy


----------



## big_limits (Sep 23, 2011)

rockn gummy now. pretty slick. It's the only one I haven't flashed on my Fascinate yet...


----------

